# Rack question.....



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

was thinking of buying a bumper mount rack for my truck.....problem is that all the ones I've seen mounted were on metal bumpers, mine is plastic...thought I could cut a piece of lumber a shove in behind bumper for support.....any suggestions?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

what type of vehicle is it


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yota landcruiser................


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Go to anglers aluminum at 935 harbor rd. in Wanchese. 252-473-2905. They custom made a front hidden hitch for the front of my tundra in a couple of hours for around $200. I would call first to set up a an appointment to make sure they can fit you in their schedule.


----------

